# Mute Goat?



## CapraCurry (Apr 5, 2017)

My Nigerian dwarf doe, Bella, successfully gave birth to beautiful triplets as a first freshener! Two does and buck. They're all sweet as can be but since day one, one of the does seems to be mute. They're all two weeks old now. I noticed right after birth the other two were crying but she'd just open her mouth and only air would come out. When momma goat is let out and they call to her the other two can be heard clear as day but she just stands there, opening and closing her mouth like she's trying to cry! Has any one else ever experienced this before? She seems to be fine in every other way.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 5, 2017)

Sometimes in a multiple birth ( trips, quads, quints) there may be one that may have aspirated a bit during birthing, and can cause this but it is not permanent. We have seen this usually on the smallest in a larger litter. like 1 lb 9 oz goats...they eventually got their voice... although quiet. Eventually they get their full voice but tend to not be as obnoxious 
This is one of our little girls- she was a quad- next to a guinea pic... she didn't get her voice for months
https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...g-thread-leah-quads.32492/page-26#post-421778









At birth with siblings- her brother the biggest was 4lbs 1 oz


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow, that is fascinating. I had no idea that could happen. Glad to hear it will go away. Sounds like she is going to be a keeper if she is going to be less obnoxious!


----------



## CapraCurry (Apr 6, 2017)

Huh! Never know that such a thing could happen. Thanks for the info! She did manage to let out some raspy yells during disbudding but she was still much quieter than the others.


----------

